# WARNING: X-Trail & Dyno



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

This is a *WARNING* message!

Those of you who want to have their xtrail dynoed should be VERY careful about what damage this may cause to your car.

I have leanred it the hard way and now my car is being fixed with a *DEAD DIFF*

Basically this was a result of having the car on the dyno for too long where the diff coocked itself, burned the oil and burned the coupling. Upon inspection at the dealer we found out the extent of the damage to the diff when it was dismantled.

There were signs of excessive gears wear as well.

The last time I had my exy dynoed was about a month ago or so where it was dyno tuned after the installation of the piggy back ECU. The car was dynoed in AUTO mode and this meant that the rear diff was getting overloaded with each dyno run at WOT (Wide Open Throttle) but even if 2WD is selected, the rear diff will still engage at WOT.

The only way to have the exy dynoed securely is to manually disconnect the fuse to the 4WD system and force it to run in 2WD mode only.

The cost of this lesson nearly cost me over $3,000AUD which is the price of the Nissan Diff. Luckily for me, I managed to find a diff at the wreckers for $350 bucks only 

Nissan have never seen such a damage done to a diff, so I was the first one in Australia to have this. hehehehehe 

Be careful guys.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Wow Jalal,

sorry to hear about this...

so how much did the dyno measure ?
and was the dyno on front wheel only or front and rear?

any pics?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah mate, I was NOT happy at all when I went shopping last weekend and it was raining, so I engaged the AUTO mode as I always do when it rains (and only when it rains) started to turn and all hell broke loose, with grinding noises and clunking. I realised straight away it was a dead diff because it will not do it in 2WD mode or if driving in a straight line. Only when turning and there is load on the rear wheels these grinding noise starts and it is so noisy that I thought the whole gear box is gonna fall off LOL 

I have previously posted the *EXPENSIVE* dyno charts HERE 

I reckon I should frame these dyno runs now cause this will be the last time I'll put my exy on the dyno LOL 

Are you asking for pics of the dyno run or the damage to the diff? if you meant the dead diff, I didn't take any pics, but will do so tomorrow when I pick my car up from the dealer, if they haven't thrown it (the dead diff not the exy) away already.

Basically the metal inside the diff turned blue from the heat


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> ...........
> Are you asking for pics of the dyno run or the damage to the diff? if you meant the dead diff, I didn't take any pics, but will do so tomorrow when I pick my car up from the dealer, if they haven't thrown it (the dead diff not the exy) away already.
> ...........


Both, but I was more interested in the dyno setup, to see how the car sat on the rollers front & back...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Got my exy back yesterday and it runs as smooth as silk 

Was very happy with the total bill of $800 bucks, compared to $3,200 which I could have ended-up paying had it not been for the diff I scored, which was practically new from what the mechanic has told me 

Sorry Marc, the damaged diff was there, but it was all bolted up together and I didn't want to waste their time asking them to dismantle the damaged diff for me to take pics, as they were very busy. As for the dyno pics, I have them, but they nothing special apart from the fact that my exy was on the dyno on all 4 wheels. hehehehe 

This was a 4WD Dyno by the way.


----------

